# Traditional Drawing



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a sucker for good ol' pencil and paper. (don't get me wrong, I love digital art as well)

Share some of your drawings! 

I have a bad habit of starting things on line paper, I did this while waiting for my math class to start yesterday.









And today I fixed it up









This was a quick sketch I did to try and get a feel for drawing again after not doing any art for awhile. Tis a yawning Hairy Bush Viper


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah im at work right now so no pics yet. But I know what u mean digital art is great but there's something about a good well done traditional piece that I just love. Especially graphite and colored pencil. Those 2 mediums just seem to show someones real raw talent. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Yeah im at work right now so no pics yet. But I know what u mean digital art is great but there's something about a good well done traditional piece that I just love. Especially graphite and colored pencil. Those 2 mediums just seem to show someones real raw talent.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can't wait to see! 

I fixed some anatomical issues on the body (neck thickness, elbow, ribs)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

that skull is awesome! good job!

lemme see what good pieces of mine i have .... hmmm gunna be a lil bit of a phot dump fair warning...LOL


































































































sorry if thats too much! i tried to show off more traditional work colored pencil, sketches, water color and tried not to show off too much marker work... which although still traditional is a lil bit of a short cut to me ... quicker. LOL.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Share too much art? Is that possible? 


I love it, very cool! I like your style, I've tried drawing in a similar style because but I always revert back to realism. (I guess that's what it's called?)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Celestial88 said:


> Share too much art? Is that possible?
> 
> I love it, very cool! I like your style, I've tried drawing in a similar style because but I always revert back to realism. (I guess that's what it's called?)


yeah i know what u mean... i have a very cartoonish style. i cant help it. lol and i love sharing art 

here's an unfinished piece that i have stalled on at the moment.









oh and here is Riley an older character of mine before i officially knew what a pit bull was. i still like him tho... lol i guess hes more of an AmStaff LMAO

marker 








digital


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Here are a few of mine  I have a bunch more but need to photograph them! Lol

Ink cross hatch (u.s.Army) 









Charcoal (u.s. Army) 









Watercolor (soldier in Afghanistan)


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

@ Lauren, my fave is the red dragon at the top  oh and of course the one of Odin!

@ Celestial88 yeah you should see my books from college! Lol they are covered! I kept all my books and notebooks that had mini masterpieces on them! Haha!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

all great works!!! some outstanding artists around here...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Essel-Impressions/179564292068386?fref=ts


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> @ Lauren, my fave is the red dragon at the top  oh and of course the one of Odin!


Thanks Nadia! I kinda forgot how awesome ur people are! I can't do people.. well can't and choose not to. Lol. But yeah that red dragon came out awesome. He doesn't have a name I just refer to it as 'draconic' and I hope I get inspired to finish Odin. Lol. Would look good on my wall in my den 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I wish I had real skill  Great works everyone!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Kayla! But ur stuff is still good too! Just a different kind of art 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Aww thanks, but sometimes I wish I could put things down on paper. lol Ooo, there's always the print button!!! lol


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Amazing Coach, fantastic texture and I love the shine in the eye!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't know we had so many amazing artists on here.
All great work!


----------

